# 5 months old and bred!!



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My first post and its bad!
So I have had goats for a year, All I purchased as grown does, and my boer buck is 9 months old. I have four 5 month old girls that I HAD locked up in a chainlink pen and got out a couple of days ago I tryed to catch them and they are basicaly "free range", no chance. So I waited till that night and put them away and noticed that 2 had the mucus nasty "ive been bred" (I dont know the proper term) on their tail. So I fixed the hole, and now today he got in with them and the other two had it. They are so small!! I would guess 40lbs on the one 50lbs on the 2 and maybe 60 on the fourth. I have a preg tone comming and ofcourse dont know 100% if they are bred, but if they are how bad (i know its bad) is this, and can I do anything to make them have little baby or...................any advice here, these are my bottle baby girls!!
Ps LOVE the goat spot, just browsing threw peoples posts have found out so much!!!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome!
When did it happen? I know some folks have given Lute to induce ovulation/ heat to come back, but that has to be done 7-10 days after (I believe).
I've also read some folks who let it go and they did okay. They're all Boers right?
Someone else will answer this better than I, just wanted to let you know there may be some options.
Good Luck,
Caryn


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I know some people who have let their goats delivery when bred that young and the goat did fine. I would probably get some lute if you are fairly sure they are pregnant...or if you don't want to do that you can wait and see if they come back into heat


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can give lute, but it needs to be done in a certain amount of time. Check with your vet if you want to go that route. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> You can give lute, but it needs to be done in a certain amount of time. Check with your vet if you want to go that route. :thumb:


 I agree..consult your vet... on Lute...

Welcome... glad to have you with us.... :thumb: :wave:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends on how well they're built as far as wether or not to let them carry....4 years ago I didn't have the option of "Lute" and found myself worrying over an accidental breeding with my then 4 month old Angel...she's a ND/Pygmy cross and even though too young to be bred, she did well with delivering a single doeling at 9 months old.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't gone the Lute route yet....I keep it on hand but just haven't used it. I have had a couple doelings get bred too young...the youngest we have had kid was a 9 month old. She had healthy twins and was an excellent mom. If these doelings are small for their age OR if you plan on showing them in the future I would Lute them....if they are average or large for their age and you won't be showing them then I wouldn't really worry too much about it. Just be sure you are there during kidding time in case you have to pull a kid.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I like myfainters advice. I actually have heard many stories, including my own, about young does delivering just fine. Has anyone lost a doe due to being bred too young? In the wild they would be breeding.
This is obviously a personal choice but I think I would let them go. I have heard that grain can cause larger babies so you might want to limit that.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My posts are talking a long time to come threw, my first one hasnt shown yet, but this one is after luvmyherd, I totaly agree with the 'wild' thing, but if the buck was older and bigger probably wouldnt have happened, But he is 9 months (i dont know how many lbs). But ill try weighing them on the house scale, I just see them as little babys, but I also see my does as just your average goat and my dad swears they are fat and will end up having a heart attack, so Ill weigh them I might Maybe Im just being a drama queen, but I do still consider myself new at this. And I have no isue with the lute thing, my girls come first, and I would say they are bred less then a week but not too far off.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I recently had a buck break out and he got in with ALL 28 of the too young/too recently kidded does. I got lute from the vet and everything is fine. It was 2 ml IM-it MUST be IM, at least 3 weeks after exposure. 

Be careful with it, it can disrupt your hormones as easily as the goats. I pricked myself and had a splitting headace, mood swings and hot flashes for 2 days.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry it took so long (my son got punched in the face and had to pick him up form school). So after a horn to the face and arm and a broken back, my small girl weighs 49lbs, the 2 middle ones moved around too much to get a weight but am still guessing about 10lbs bigger then short cake and the third was too big to pick up. Now Lute, is it a RX? If you guys still think the lute way and it is rx then wont be able to get it, no one deals with goats here, so will have to give mistletoe and hope for the best. Unless anyone thinks its poiseness.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Jessica84 said:


> Sorry it took so long (my son got punched in the face and had to pick him up form school). So after a horn to the face and arm and a broken back, my small girl weighs 49lbs,


 :dazed: 
wow :shocked: 
I would check with your vet anyhow they maybe able to order it for you.Good luck and welcome to TGS :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes what did you decide to do?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Sorry it took so long (my son got punched in the face and had to pick him up form school). So after a horn to the face and arm and a broken back, my small girl weighs 49lbs, the 2 middle ones moved around too much to get a weight but am still guessing about 10lbs bigger then short cake and the third was too big to pick up. Now Lute, is it a RX? If you guys still think the lute way and it is rx then wont be able to get it, no one deals with goats here, so will have to give mistletoe and hope for the best. Unless anyone thinks its poiseness.


 I am sorry to hear about all the bad things that happened praying it will get better.... ray: :hug: 
Lute is a RX ...just explain to the vet..any vet... what happened and they should give you what you need... :hug:

Not sure about the mistletoe...


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

we rescued a nubian doe not in good shape at all she had kidded twins one died
we took her and the buck as rescue she way 15 mo's when we picked her up and Jim was 5 month s old. i have a 7 mo old now we didn't let get preggers. she just small. but the both nubies are here fat and sassy. they didn't know she was preggers cause she would of only been 3 months bred if u all ow 9 mos for the carrying???

ain't saying it's good but i wouldn't try to abort mike lose al the does from having any more. at the same time i would be with mine when they go do deliver. 

u need look at birthing videos...get prepared. Porbably be okay. i also have heard that a 4 mo buck can get the jjob done and some 1 yo can not so. ????

good luck 
Blessings


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Had talked to the only vet we have (cat and dog vet) and not willing to help with it. Yesterday one of the larger girls came back into heat, so one is safe and will just have to wait to see on the others. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the one came back in.... :hug: 

That isn't right with the vet .....is there any cattle vets around....even at the same vets office or somewhere else? They should be able to help you.....keep looking around.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The word is that a couple of years ago the vet got into some big trouble when a kid got a hold of something at his office and ODed and died so maybe just playing it safe with me. But good news is a friend of mine (I also raise beef cattle and so does he) has some extra lute, just have to check on the time frame, might be too late. Im not as worried about the other 2 as I am my little short cake. Now since a vet wont be over seeing it if the time frame is too late and I give it to her what will happen? will anything bad happen to her?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lute should be given within 7-11 days of the unwanted breeding, this prevents the egg from implanting and she'll reabsorb, it will also bring on heat within 72 hours, which she may or may not ovulate with the induced heat. Giving it later will do the same but it's best to give it within a month of the breeding. 2cc given IM and watch her for signs of heat and keep watch and track of her heats to ensure that she did reabsorb as this sometimes doesn't work and the doe will stay pregnant.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Liz... :thumb: 

praying that it is within that time frame and she will be OK... ray:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have an Alpine doe who was accidentally bred at 5 months. Her breeder thought she might be a little stunted, but otherwise did fine delivering a single.

I would lute them if you are worried. Lute is usually used in cattle and is not a goat specific medicine so any large animal vet should be able to get it for you. I would wear gloves when administering it though. My bottle of Estrumate says it will soak through the skin. Can cause abortions and bronchialspasms for those with asthma or bronchial problems. I have also heard of these drugs permanently messing with womens/girls hormones. Not trying to scare you, but if you use it wear gloves.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My friend only had enough for one goat so gave to the smallest one, but didnt see her come into heat or anything, so I guess we will see might have just missed it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: Good luck...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Jessica84 said:


> My friend only had enough for one goat so gave to the smallest one, but didnt see her come into heat or anything, so I guess we will see might have just missed it.


 When was that given? If it was a month later, please watch her/ That can be trouble.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks sweet goat! It wasnt a month yet but close to it. I've having alot of stuff going on so might have missed the heat, but on the save side what do I look for in signs of trouble???


----------

